#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Η συμπεριφορά της δομής στην προσφορά  σεισμικής ενέργειας

## seismic

Πως σχεδιάζουν σήμερα οι πολιτικοί μηχανικοί χρησιμοποιώντας τον σύγχρονο αντισεισμικό κανονισμό.
 Σχεδιάζουν προσπαθώντας να δώσουν στον κτίριο μία ελαστική συμπεριφορά ώστε να πετύχουν κάποια σεισμική απόσβεση. 
Όταν μιλάμε για σεισμική «ενέργεια», δεν είναι ένας δείκτης που μπορούμε να υπολογίσουμε, αλλά ένας όρος που προσπαθεί να περιγράψει την συμπεριφορά του φέροντα η οποία μπορεί να αναλυθεί με μαθηματικές εξισώσεις ισορροπίας. Η συμπεριφορά της δομής κατά τη διάρκεια ενός σεισμού είναι βασικά μια οριζόντια μετατόπιση (ας ξεχάσουμε για μια στιγμή οποιαδήποτε κατακόρυφη συνιστώσα) που επαναλαμβάνεται μερικές φορές.
Αν η μετατόπιση είναι αρκετά μικρή για να κρατήσει όλα τα μέλη της δομής εντός της ελαστικής περιοχής, η ενέργεια που δημιουργείται από τις αδρανειακές εντάσεις της κατασκευής είναι ενέργεια που αποθηκεύεται στη δομή και εκτονώνεται μετά για να επαναφέρει την δομή στην αρχική της μορφή. Ένα παράδειγμα είναι το ελατήριο.

Αυτή την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας και εν συνεχεία την απόδοσή της προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση που εφαρμόζει το ελατήριο, στην
δομική κατασκευή την αποθηκεύει και την εκτονώνει η ελαστικότητα του υποστυλώματος και της δοκού.
Με λίγα λόγια, όλη η επιτάχυνση του σεισμού μετατρέπεται σε αποθηκευμένη ενέργεια στην δομή. Όσο η μετατόπιση κρατά κάθε τμήμα οποιουδήποτε μέλους εντός ελαστικής περιοχής, όλη η ενέργεια που είναι αποθηκευμένη στη δομή θα κυκλοφορήσει στο τέλος του κύκλου, προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση.

Εάν η σεισμική ενέργεια (που μετράται από την επιτάχυνση εδάφους) είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη, θα παράγει υπερβολικά μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις που θα προκαλέσουν μια πολύ υψηλή καμπυλότητα στον κορμό του υποστυλώματος και της δοκού.. Αν η καμπυλότητα είναι πολύ υψηλή, αυτό σημαίνει ότι η περιστροφή των τμημάτων των στηλών και των δοκών θα είναι πολύ πάνω από την ελαστική περιοχή (Θλιπτική παραμόρφωση σκυροδέματος πάνω από το 0,35% και τάσεις των ινών του οπλισμού πάνω από το 0,2 %). Όταν η περιστροφή περάσει πάνω από αυτό το όριο ελαστικότητας, η δομή αρχίζει να «διαλύει την αποθήκευση της ενέργειας «μέσω πλαστικής μετατόπισης, το οποίο σημαίνει ότι τα τμήματα θα έχουν μια υπολειμματική μετατόπιση που δεν θα είναι σε θέση να ανακτηθεί (ενώ στην ελαστική περιοχή όλες οι μετατοπίσεις ανακτούνται). Βασικά ο σχεδιασμός της αντοχής ενός σημερινού κτιρίου περιορίζετε στα όρια του ελαστικού φάσματος σχεδιασμού, και μετά περνά στις προεπιλεγμένες πλαστικές περιοχές, οι οποίες είναι προεπιλεγμένες περιοχές αστοχίας, (συνήθως είναι τα άκρα των δοκών) ώστε να μην καταρρεύσει η δομή. (Η δομή καταρρέει όταν αστοχήσουν τα
υποστυλώματα με λοξό/ σχήμα αστοχίας) Αν τα τμήματα που βιώνουν τις πλαστικές παραμορφώσεις, ξεπερνούν το όριο του σημείου θραύσης, και είναι και πάρα πολλές πάνω στην δομή, η δομή θα καταρρεύσει.
Σύμφωνα με τους σύγχρονους κανονισμούς, ο αντισεισμικός σχεδιασμός των κτιρίων γίνεται με βάση τις απαιτήσεις του ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού και πλαστιμότητας. Η αναπόφευκτη ανελαστική συμπεριφορά υπό ισχυρή σεισμική διέγερση κατευθύνεται σε επιλεγμένα στοιχεία και μηχανισμούς αστοχίας. 

Ειδικότερα, η έλλειψη ικανοτικού σχεδιασμού των κόμβων και η σαφώς περιορισμένη πλαστιμότητα των στοιχείων οδηγούν σε ψαθυρές μορφές αστοχίας. Ο ικανοτικός έλεγχος των κόμβων γίνεται με την σύγκριση αντοχής των ροπών που δημιουργούνται προσθετικά σε όλους τους δοκούς που υπάρχουν στον κόμβο, με την σύγκριση αντοχής των ροπών όλων των υποστυλωμάτων. Ελέγχονται ως προς την πλαστιμότητα, και την αποφυγή του σχηματισμού μηχανισμού (μαλακού ορόφου). Στις κολόνες δεν επιτρέπεται η δημιουργία πλαστικών αρθρώσεων, παρά μόνο στο σημείο κοντά στην βάση, ή στο σημείο που ενώνονται με το στερεό κιβώτιο του υπογείου. Φυσικά ελέγχουν και την αντοχή τους προς την τέμνουσα βάσης. 
Βασικά η μέθοδος σχεδιασμού που ακολουθούν σήμερα έχει την δυνατότητα να αναλαμβάνει μικρής και μέτριας ισχύος μετατοπίσεις χωρίς να εμφανίζονται σοβαρές αστοχίες. Σε μεγάλες μετατοπίσεις με ισχυρή προσφορά σεισμικής ενέργειας  η δομή απλά προσπαθεί να μην καταρρεύσει προστατεύοντας τους ανθρώπους.
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί αστάθμητοι παράγοντες οι οποίοι μπορούν να επιφέρουν την καταστροφή και στις ποιο σύγχρονες αντισεισμικές κατασκευές. Βασικά οι συντελεστές που καθορίζουν την σεισμική συμπεριφορά των κατασκευών είναι πολυάριθμοι, και εν μέρη πιθανοτικού χαρακτήρα. (Άγνωστη η διεύθυνση του σεισμού, άγνωστο το ακριβές περιεχόμενο των συχνοτήτων της σεισμικής διέγερσης, άγνωστη η διάρκειά της.) Ακόμα η μέγιστες πιθανές επιταχύνσεις που δίδουν οι σεισμολόγοι, και καθορίζουν τον συντελεστή αντισεισμικού σχεδιασμού έχουν πιθανότητα υπέρβασης, μεγαλύτερης του 10%.

Ο συσχετισμός των ποσοτήτων όπως είναι οι “αδρανειακές εντάσεις - δυνάμεις απόσβεσης - ελαστικές δυνάμεις- δυναμικά χαρακτηριστικά κατασκευής - αλληλεπίδραση εδάφους κατασκευής - επιβαλλόμενη κίνηση εδάφους” είναι μη γραμμικής κατεύθυνσης και δυσκολεύουν πολύ τον αντισεισμικό σχεδιασμό.

----------

